# Official Trackday Dates for 2017



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have already launched the first trackday organised by myself on 14th March 2017.

Some of the dates are provisional, but at least you can put them in your diaries.

I have moved away a bit from them all being on the Silverstone Grand Prix circuit to give us a little more variety.

*14th March Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit
20th April Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit
20th June Castle Combe
21st July Donington Park National
28th August Donington Park National - PROVISIONAL
2nd October Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit
17th December Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit*

I will be posting up the details of all of them on this website and other areas of social media and other forums once the March trackday has been completed.

Any questions, just PM me or send an email to [email protected]


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good mate.
Ill be at all of them as long as im not on any tours.


Goldie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

14th March Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit (Tuesday)
20th April Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit (Thursday)
20th June Castle Combe (Tuesday)
21st July Donington Park National (Friday)
28th August Donington Park National - PROVISIONAL (Monday)
2nd October Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit (Monday)
17th December Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit (Sunday)


Should be good for most of those John, thanks for organising.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm use the hako, use the r35.................use the hako, use the r35?! God dammit which would be best??............................................. fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

davew said:


> hmmmmmmmm use the hako, use the r35.................use the hako, use the r35?! God dammit which would be best??............................................. fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!


At least you only have 2 to choose from. :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> At least you only have 2 to choose from. :chuckle:


Pot, Kettle, Black


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

davew said:


> hmmmmmmmm use the hako, use the r35.................use the hako, use the r35?! God dammit which would be best??............................................. fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!


It would be good to see the hako on track


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi John,

I will be attending as many as possible from April onwards.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

davew said:


> hmmmmmmmm use the hako, use the r35.................use the hako, use the r35?! God dammit which would be best??............................................. fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!


33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? I know difficult isn't it Dave.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? 33 or 35 ? I know difficult isn't it Dave.


Or you could use your hairdressers car, but don't forget to take the curling tongs and dryer out of the boot first. :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

barry P. said:


> Or you could use your hairdressers car, but don't forget to take the curling tongs and dryer out of the boot first. :chuckle:


Which one Barry - R or Boxster, R or Boxster, R or Boxster :sadwavey:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Or you could use your hairdressers car, but don't forget to take the curling tongs and dryer out of the boot first. :chuckle:


But they dont have boots.............


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

grahamc said:


> But they dont have boots.............


LOL yes they do - they are just in reverse


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

As I am no longer organising the GTROC track days, please disregard the dates below as the new organiser hasn't released the new 2017 calendar yet.



nurburgringgtr said:


> I have already launched the first trackday organised by myself on 14th March 2017.
> 
> Some of the dates are provisional, but at least you can put them in your diaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

*Who is the new organiser*

Hi John,

Sorry if I am being a pest, but who is the new organiser?

Many thanks,
Jay


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Intrepid_JB said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Sorry if I am being a pest, but who is the new organiser?
> 
> ...


Anyone ???:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no idea but was told that someone was taking over several weeks ago. Really sorry that I can't be more help but suggest you contact the GTROC



Intrepid_JB said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Sorry if I am being a pest, but who is the new organiser?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have no idea but was told that someone was taking over several weeks ago. Really sorry that I can't be more help but suggest you contact the GTROC


Thanks John

Anyone ?

S


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> LOL yes they do - they are just in reverse


Shame you forgot this :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

grahamc said:


> Shame you forgot this :runaway:


:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Have you seen this?

It has details about the new coordinator and thanks John for all of his efforts.

GTROC News ? Our New Motor Sport Coordinator ? GTROC


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> It has details about the new coordinator and thanks John for all of his efforts.
> 
> GTROC News ? Our New Motor Sport Coordinator ? GTROC


Have now - so it's ol Al then !!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi Guys, 
I have stepped in so to keep the club on track for the coming year. Not sure if i can meet the standard John has set previously but will try, 
Will try to keep the dates provisionally setup by John for 2017. Need to find out what we have in place on these future dates as members have got these dates in their diary. 
John has offered to help me with getting up and running so will be seeing him soon. :clap:
Need to get my feet under the table and contact these various circuits so please bear with me, I will take me a few weeks to get up and running with this, for those who are going to the April Silverstone Trackday unfortunately I am working nightshift on those dates so will not be around. 
Best regards Al


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You gonna be at Japfest Al ?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Steve said:


> You gonna be at Japfest Al ?


Yes mate see you there :wavey:

you taking 33 or 35 ?


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Appreciate you are finding your feet Alan but when will the booking information for Silverstone on the 20th be going up as dependent on price Im deffo interested.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Second GTROC Silverstone Trackday of 2017 on April 20th

Hi all, just a quick heads up for tonight

The tickets for the second GTROC Silverstone Trackday of 2017 on April 20th are now available in the GTROC Club shop. GTROC Track Days ? GTROC

Further details and information to be confirmed tomorrow, specifically the availability of our track day instructor Jake Hill and also our use of the pit garages and food vouchers.

Free helmet hire and free passengers is confirmed

Pricing is 390.00 for GTROC members and 410.00 for Non-Members, both prices represent a significant saving over the Silverstone standard price. Non members can join the club as annual members for 45.00 and immediately access the member rate.

More details to follow. 

Thanks all, Alan

GTROC Motorsport Coordinator


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Alan said:


> Yes mate see you there :wavey:
> 
> you taking 33 or 35 ?


Neither - so guess what that leaves ??


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Steve said:


> Neither - so guess what that leaves ??


You on a different stand then :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Alan said:


> You on a different stand then :runaway:


Will have to be as Kriss has locked me out !! 

Japfest DO STILL HAVE TICKETS :ban:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

locked


----------

